# Rep shops in Bedfordshire/Hertfordshire?



## MrMonster (Sep 12, 2011)

I looked up about 8-9 on the net and decided to travel to all of them. Only problem is I wsted about £35 petrol only to find 7 of the 9 were no longer there.

Can anyone give me a clear list of rep shops/pet shops in the area that I haven't already listed?

PAH
Wrigglies
Jap Koi
Chiltern aquatics
Petzotix

Thanks!


----------



## NightGecko (Jul 17, 2009)

Chiltern Aquatics doesn't do reptiles as far as I know, it's just down the road from me.

Wrigglies - Dunstable
Forest Floor - Rushden
Japanese Koi - Henlow
Ameyzoo - Bovingdon
Petzotix - Bedford
CKJ Pets - Harlington


And these have now closed; Serpentarium, SuperReps


----------



## MrMonster (Sep 12, 2011)

I forgot about CKJ and Ameyzoo. I've been to both.

Chiltern Aquatics doesn't do reps but it does do a few turtles and does a few rep bits and bobs so I added it in, and the staff are amazing so it could do with that little more positive praise 

Is that definitely all of it?


----------



## NightGecko (Jul 17, 2009)

Yup, apart from the odd garden centre that does a small reptile section (Hertfordshire Fisheries etc). Wrigglies is by far the best and biggest reptile shop in the area : victory:


----------



## MrMonster (Sep 12, 2011)

NightGecko said:


> Yup, apart from the odd garden centre that does a small reptile section (Hertfordshire Fisheries etc). Wrigglies is by far the best and biggest reptile shop in the area : victory:


I gotta agree with that!


----------



## Skink (Nov 28, 2011)

Great stuff!

Am looking to get my first reptile shortly. Looks like a trip to Wrigglies is in order.

Thanks


----------

